# TTS v's Golf R



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Getting bored waiting for the TT RS to be revealed and anyway it's likely to be over 50k!

Wondering how many TTS owners and others considering it have compared it with the Golf R.
The magazine test drives had the Golf R as the winner on track v's the RS3 and the TTS so I'm interested in folks views.

On a price basis TTS manual to my spec is 43,125 with discount 35,927, including Audi finance deposit contribution of 2.5k v's Golf R 5dr manual lists at 36,855, the discount from Car Wow brings this down to 31,711 with 1.25k finance contribution at the moment.

So the Golf R is 4k cheaper and the interior is low rent v's the TTS. I would expect depreciation to be similar so as the balloon.

Apologies if this one has been covered elsewhere on the forum.


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

It has come up before 

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1162833&p=6504569#p6504569

I came from a Golf R to a TTS, and still stand by my comments.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Tom82 said:


> It has come up before
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1162833&p=6504569#p6504569
> 
> I came from a Golf R to a TTS, and still stand by my comments.


Thanks Tom.

The Golf Clubsport is about to be added in the UK which at 29k makes the gap wider still v's TT and TTS.
The initial press reviews were complimentary.

Meanwhile Audi remain tight lipped about the RS. I cant see anything interesting being announced at Geneva.


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi I've currently got an Audi S1 and have ordered a new Tts.
In relation to the golf r I tested one late last year and left me feeling quite underwhelmed certainly wouldn't change my S1 for it, and it may be for some but it looks so dull and unexciting and interior felt a class below my Audi.
I tested the Audi tts and its miles better to drive and you certainly feel that your driving a class above the golf r.
In relation to deals I've got a deal from jct 600 which is better than any deal from Orange wheels and car wow don't do part exchange and with the 5k deposit contribution isn't a million miles from the price of a golf r.
Not that's it really interests me but it's nearly 2 seconds faster around one of Evo magazines test tracks than a Golf R so dynamically it's also better to.
My thoughts.


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

If you're going to start quoting times then the true test is the Nordschleife,where the Golf R was 1 sec quicker.
http://fastestlaps.com/tracks/nordschleife

Not much in it after all they're the same car underneath.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

ChrisH said:


> Getting bored waiting for the TT RS to be revealed and anyway it's likely to be over 50k!
> 
> Wondering how many TTS owners and others considering it have compared it with the Golf R.
> The magazine test drives had the Golf R as the winner on track v's the RS3 and the TTS so I'm interested in folks views.
> ...


My issue with buying a Golf is that at the end of the day, you're buying a Golf. And that's all there is to say. I mean, I tested one around the sweeping boulevards of Kilburn and Brent Cross and it was all very lovely and spritely and everything, but it was a Golf. Race track comparisons are of the head, but ownership is surely of the heart? What does it say?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

Tom82 said:


> It has come up before
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1162833&p=6504569#p6504569
> 
> I came from a Golf R to a TTS, and still stand by my comments.


Have just done the same thing, but from an S3 to a TTS - and I share EXACTLY the same opinion too. No contest for me.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

david.beeston said:


> Tom82 said:
> 
> 
> > It has come up before
> ...


Agree with you on the S3. When I bought my TT S Line I actually went to try the S3 but never drove it as it was so old fashioned inside and out, another boring hatchback v's the stylish TT. 
As I said the Golf R has a very low rent interior which they have improved in the Clubsport but its still a Golf.
The other thing about high end Golfs is they attract criminals. I had an R32 that had the wheels stolen and all the glass smashed when parked at London Heathrow - a nightmare.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Good timing for this post as I was spanked by a Golf R earlier today.

It was pretty quick to be fair. Had a load of Revo stickers all over it so I am guessing it's had work.

I won't lie I'm a little butt hurt and I'd eaten a particularly heavy sandwich... Time for a tune up. :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

placeborick said:


> Good timing for this post as I was spanked by a Golf R earlier today.
> 
> It was pretty quick to be fair. Had a load of Revo stickers all over it so I am guessing it's had work.
> 
> I won't lie I'm a little butt hurt and I'd eaten a particularly heavy sandwich... Time for a tune up. :lol:


Worth considering your warranty before you start tampering with remaps e t especially if you have outstanding finance on the vehicle, it's not yours till you've paid for it in full. There is a biting story from a guy who ok heavily modified his seat while the car was being purchased under finance...He had a pretty bad time over it. Only words of caution mate.


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

Templar said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > Good timing for this post as I was spanked by a Golf R earlier today.
> ...


It does massively depends on the dealer, I had my previous car (VW Scirocco) on HP and modified the hell out of it. I never had an issue with it/them at all - though granted I didn't have any warranty issues.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Tom82 said:


> I had my previous car (VW Scirocco) on HP and modified the hell out of it. I never had an issue with it/them at all - though granted I didn't have any warranty issues.


The BIG " if you had " springs to mind


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

placeborick said:


> I won't lie I'm a little butt hurt and I'd eaten a particularly heavy sandwich... Time for a tune up. :lol:


Blimey, he must have spanked you HARD! :-|


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

A golf r with a revo is always going to be quicker than a standard Tts I'd be worried if it wasn't!
Revo don't do a map yet for the Tts even though it's virtually the same engine a stage 1 is anywhere between 350 and 375 bhp and a stage 2 even more.
You could always call revo and ask them to use your car as a test vehicle???
Is 300'bhp not enough?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

SpudZ said:


> placeborick said:
> 
> 
> > I won't lie I'm a little butt hurt and I'd eaten a particularly heavy sandwich... Time for a tune up. :lol:
> ...


Totally. That thing must have been pushing 400bhp

and Levski, no power is ever enough


----------



## zalizoe (Dec 16, 2015)

ABT does the chip mod for the tts. 
They also sell many exterior parts and exhaust. 
My car arrived today and I'm thinking about a new downpipe from abt.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

zalizoe said:


> ABT does the chip mod for the tts.
> They also sell many exterior parts and exhaust.
> My car arrived today and I'm thinking about a new downpipe from abt.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You must be nutts so soon after having it..


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Templar said:


> zalizoe said:
> 
> 
> > ABT does the chip mod for the tts.
> ...


Agree totally!


----------

